# Latin Americans



## Leftfield

Hi there,

We are a market research company who specialise in organising focus groups for advertising agencies called Leftfield.

We are currently looking for people from a number of different Latin American countries to take part in a paid focus group, this Wednesday 16th May in central London. 

We are looking for people who are originally from Colombia, Chile, Costa Rica, Peru, Dominican Republic or Puerto Rico. We are looking for men or women, aged 25-34 who have good English but have lived in the UK for less than 5 years.

The discussion would be about life in Latin America and particularly about socialising and cafe culture. The focus group would last two hours and people would be paid £50 in cash for their participation.

If you know anyone who might be interested please ask them to call us on 020 7407 2546. 

Thanks very much for your help and best wishes,

Amanda Merrick


----------

